# Can you help please



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Peter
I was wondering if you can help me on a problem that is bothering me.

I had 2 lots of miscarriages last year and needed ERPC's for both of them, it took me 6 months to have a period again, and that was with the help of a hormone Dexa........... and I then needed 2 lots of that to do anything, after that i have had regular periods but the problem is it has always been old blood, why do you think this is ?

I have just had a failed IVF (4th go) do you think this might have had any thing to do with it

I did ask our clinic and they said no it would be ok and to continue with the tx, we did but sadly it was negative.

Thanks

Jo
x x x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Jo said:


> Peter
> I was wondering if you can help me on a problem that is bothering me.
> 
> I had 2 lots of miscarriages last year and needed ERPC's for both of them, it took me 6 months to have a period again, and that was with the help of a hormone Dexa........... and I then needed 2 lots of that to do anything, after that i have had regular periods but the problem is it has always been old blood, why do you think this is ?
> ...


----------

